
The Long Strange Trip to Java - shankys
http://www.blinkenlights.com/classiccmp/javaorigin.html
======
larryfreeman
It should probably be pointed out that Patrick was later arrested and since
then, has been largely written out of the Java story.

<http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9595_22-515722.html>

<http://slashdot.org/articles/99/09/20/0744243.shtml>

~~~
pragmatic
...used the Internet in an attempt to have sex with a 13-year-old girl. The
kicker, of course, was that the "girl" Naughton met in a chat room called
"dads&daughterssex" was an FBI agent trawling for pedophiles, and even the
decoy he met on the Santa Monica pier Sept. 16 was a sheriff's deputy in
pigtails.

[http://www.salon.com/media/col/elde/1999/12/22/naughtonwalks...](http://www.salon.com/media/col/elde/1999/12/22/naughtonwalks/)

------
tomh
The author writes that this was cut from the book, but I actually read it the
first time in the first edition of Naughton's work. Pretty much word for word.
So maybe someone got mad and decided to sue and it was left out of the second
edition...?

------
muriithi
I give up. My eyes are hurting from reading white on a black background.

~~~
dreish
On a Mac:

System Preferences, search term "Vision". First match should be "white text on
black display". Hit enter.

~~~
michaelneale
Or control-alt-apple + 8

------
babul
A some what longwinded read but with interesting points if you are interested
in Java and the early days at Sun.

------
allenbrunson
i was rooting for him to take the job at NeXT. probably would have turned out
better in the long run.

